# Lost Windows XP CD



## kotuday (Nov 20, 2005)

I bought a Windows XP CD from Microsoft a couple of years back. I have also registered it online. A couple of days back I was trying to reinstall my OS and I realized that I had lost the CD. Is there any way I can get a replacement for the CD, I am ready to pay any nominal amount for the same? Fortunately I have the CD Key in case that helps.

Any suggestions on whom I should be contacting?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 20, 2005)

kotuday said:
			
		

> Fortunately I have the CD Key in case that helps.



thats the main thing... u can use any other XP CD (even though its an pirated one)... just at the time of install, put ur key... as the all the content r same execpt the product ID & the Key... u cant do any thing about the ID though but certainly as u have the key... i think validation wont get efected...

best thing is to kind a frnd who has one Original CD ROM... then use that for installlation... with ur key...


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, for installation key, u can view your keys by softwares such as tune up or tweakxp. For creating an installation cd:
*www.theeldergeek.com/slipstreamed_xpsp2_cd.htm


----------



## mohit (Nov 21, 2005)

call microsoft on their help line numbers and see what those people say. i have the number for the MS Connect its 1600-11-11-00 or 011-26292640


----------



## Nimtshey (Nov 22, 2005)

why don't u use Magicjellybean key finder, this will help u to retrieve the key from ur windows XP. please go to www.magicjellybean.comto download the software its free.
hope this will help u man


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 22, 2005)

If u have the key just any CD will do.... it's not the CD that makes it legal... but the key... just use ur key in any CD that is not OEM or unattended setup .....

Still for ur information u are entitled to get a CD from them if u damage ur previos one....i dont know about loosing...
this holds for any software you purchase let me tell you....(there can be exceptions....so dont quote me on this), but most companies give the CD's again if u damage old ones...


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 25, 2005)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Well, for installation key, u can view your keys by softwares such as tune up or tweakxp. For creating an installation cd:
> *www.theeldergeek.com/slipstreamed_xpsp2_cd.htm



That site is to slipstream SP2 into an existing Win XP setup CD not to make a fresh XP CD !!!

And as you are having the CD key you contact Microsoft.com for the free replacement of the CD or if you have high Speed broadband or DSL connection you can even download it from there site !!!


----------



## rajas (Nov 26, 2005)

Losing a CD is mistake from Customer end. For issues like product faliure, you get a replacement. but not when Customer loses one. So *kotuday* sorry to say but you have no way to get one from MS.

Ya as saurav and others say..get one from your frnd..but use your Product Key.


----------



## kotuday (Nov 26, 2005)

I tried it with a friend's CD and my old key but it did not work .

rachitboom2: I have a pretty good internet connection so can u send me the link on microsoft's site frm where I can download it?

Thanks in advance.

--uday.


----------



## theraven (Nov 26, 2005)

if ur old key doesnt work it can mean only one thing
that ur copy of windows was pirated to begin with

but since u say u bought a legal copy , temme what exact msg do u get ! ?
cuz even the oldest key , IF legal , HAS to work on an xp installation !


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 26, 2005)

kotuday said:
			
		

> I tried it with a friend's CD and my old key but it did not work .
> 
> rachitboom2: I have a pretty good internet connection so can u send me the link on microsoft's site frm where I can download it?
> 
> ...



Oh sorry dude but I cannot give you the links, but insted you will have to talk to the C. care, they will ask you abt your OS ver., wher you bought it, etc. and then they will mail you the link !!!


----------



## jay4u (Nov 26, 2005)

> If u have the key just any CD will do.... it's not the CD that makes it legal... but the key... just use ur key in any CD that is not OEM or unattended setup .....



I agree to it... all windows xp cd are the same so not harm done dude... just you wont have that shining original hhologram on your cd ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> if ur old key doesnt work it can mean only one thing
> that ur copy of windows was pirated to begin with
> 
> but since u say u bought a legal copy , temme what exact msg do u get ! ?
> cuz even the oldest key , IF legal , HAS to work on an xp installation !



yup... me to think that... if the key is legal... no matter how new windows CD is.. it has to work...

bye the way if its legal then u should have all the parchasing bills & other documents... if the key dont work contact MS keeping those document in hand...


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 27, 2005)

Or simply get a WIN XP CD from any of your friend and install using your CD key !!!


----------



## casanova (Nov 30, 2005)

first of all when kotuday said he has the cd key, there is no need to tell him ways how to retreive his cd key.

The second problem your cd key is not working.
As most of us know XP comes in three packages.
1. OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer)
2. Retail
3. VLK (Corporate)

Despite, their same beahviour, the product keys (cd keys) are not exchangeable. ie; you can't use an oem or retail version key for corporate version. 

As u r saying u have legal windows, it should either be oem or retail. and if it was bundled with ur branded pc, it is oem, else it wud be retail. Other way to find if you have oem version is right click My computer. Select properties. Here, in the Registered to section in the general tab, check your product key. (Actually this is the product key, and 
xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx is the cd key).
In this key, if you find ur product key something like xxxx-OEM-xxxxxxx-xxxxx, u r using oem version. I can't give ne hints here for retail version. Sorry for that.

Individuals dont buy corporate versions.

But if ur friend is using a pirated version, 99% chances are he is using a corporate version of XP. and ur key is either for oem or retail version and it is definitely not going to work. So, u will have to borrow a cd from such a friend who has the same version (oem for oem or retail for retail). i am not sure whether oem verin and retail version keys can be used interchangeably. U can give it a try.

And if you want a replacement, you can try contacting Microsoft. No idea whether they will issue u a replacement or not. But no harm in giving it a try. And if you got the cd with a branded pc, you can try contacting your hardware store if they can help. They wont give u original copy. But can manage to make a copy for you.

Hope this help you


----------

